# 3 WLAN Geräte mit Intel iwl4965 Karte

## doedel

Hi, hier ist mir etwas seltsames passiert.

Ich hatte, bis ich die Firmware für die iwl-Karte installiert habe, 2 WLAN Geräte (wlan0, wlan1). Seit die Firmware drauf ist auch noch wlan2. Mit Live CDs (Knoppix 32bit, Kanotix 64, ubuntu 32) habe ich nur eine (wlan0). Das ist sehr nervig, vorallen weil, wenn ich ifconfig in meiner Ausklappkonsole tippe, muss ich immer erstmal nach oben Rollen um meine USB-Netzkarten und die interne Ethernet Karte zu sehen.

Verwenden lässt sich nur wlan2.

Kann mir jemand sagen,  wie ich die 3 devices ganz weg bekommen?

Installiert:

iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

2.6.36-gentoo-r5

Hier noch eine Ausgabe von ifconfig:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:6b:d0:80:92  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:fe000000-fe020000 

firewire0 Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-06-1B-03-2A-14-76-56-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:10 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

hwsim0    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 12-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:91 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:91 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:7856 (7.6 KiB)  TX bytes:7856 (7.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 88:88:88:88:88:88  

          inet6 addr: fe80::8a88:88ff:fe88:8888/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:90 (90.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 02:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 02:00:00:00:01:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan2     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:e8:8c:69:17  

          inet addr:192.168.0.105  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:e8ff:fe8c:6917/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:745761 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:475821 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1089014941 (1.0 GiB)  TX bytes:45981030 (43.8 MiB)

```

----------

## manuels

Und wieviele WLAN-Karten hast du eigentlich? (zwei?)

Welche Karte entspricht wlan2?

Kannst du auch noch lspci und "dmesg | grep wlan" posten?

----------

## doedel

Ich hab nur eine einzige.

```

usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_wlan

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan2: link is not ready

wlan2: authenticate with 00:21:91:19:38:5c (try 1)

wlan2: authenticated

wlan2: associate with 00:21:91:19:38:5c (try 1)

wlan2: RX AssocResp from 00:21:91:19:38:5c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan2: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan2: link becomes ready

wlan2: no IPv6 routers present

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965 MEI Controller (rev 0c)

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965 PT IDER Controller (rev 0c)

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965 KT Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

```

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue...

Könnte es eventuell an einer "zugemüllten" 

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

Datei liegen?

/edit: Diese könntest du im Zweifel auch einfach mal löschen, beim nächsten udev-restart (oder einem reboot) wird, zu den aktuell verfügbaren Netzwerk Controller, passend eine neue erstellt.

----------

## doedel

Der einzige WLAN eintrag in udev.rules.d:

```

$ grep wlan *

70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:e8:8c:69:17", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan2"
```

70-persistent-net.rules:

```

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1049 (e1000e)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1a:6b:d0:80:92", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4230 (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:e8:8c:69:17", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan2"

# USB device 0x0421:0x01c8 (usb) NOKIA N900 virtual usb net

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="88:88:88:88:88:88", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="usb0" RUN+="/sbin/ifconfig usb0 192.168.2.14 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

wlan0 und wlan1 waren von Anfang an, also beim ersten Booten mit meinem Kernel da. wlan2 kam mit den ucodes für die Karte. Hier die config http://nopaste.info/2e0c12d24e.html

----------

